# [Gay Shit] Christorian X / Kengle X



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Most of this is from another site. I am too lazy to compile original shit, but it had to happen at some point. I added a little commentary from what I know that isn't on the original so maybe that helps a bit. Forgive my formatting, I don't ever post threads anywhere.

All of this section are excerpts from his Onion Farms with my commentary spliced in.

@Christorian X is a Lolcow. Call him "Kengle X" Ethan Ralph's current biggest, most autistic alog. Devising plans as evil as sending Ralph baby chicks so he'd let them die so he can call the police about it and finally land the Ralphamale in jail!





Archive: https://archive.ph/Y12Z0

Kengle X (as we like to call him) is a degenerate paypig who has given money to Cog, Mister Metokur, and even confirmed pedophiles like Flamenco. In fact, Kengle X is one of Flamenco's jannies. Not good look... He seemed to stop posting on Kiwi Farms after Flamenco was eemed a pedophile by its admin Josh. He hasn't posted in over a month but still very active on his Twitter where he talks about Ralph all day.
https://twitter.com/Christorian_X/with_replies




This is him IRL and yet he calls Ralph Gunt LOL


His big gay love letter he put on /pol/ and kiwifarms. Everyone on /pol/ shit on him and clowned on him being a namefag lol




"Opportunists are going to run with this" LOL




Modern Medusa is a thot from North Carolina that larps as a Men's Rights Activist and apparently sells her ass for cash to simps so it's entirely possible that Christorian X has fucked her, or wants to. Her boyfriend is an absolute cuck btw.

She literally does only fans style content all day and tries to act all trad and based on her cringe streams that nobody watches. I'd put my money on Christorian spending a ton on her streams and "artwork" which is basically just porn and GIFs that she uses when she begs about being broke and about to be homeless. He likes em classy lol



Spoiler: gay






Note: not him


TLDR; If you bully me for my autistic love letters I'mma come to your house and cry in the driveway.



I aint reading all that shit LOL

There's more but I don't feel like importing the rest. If you want the rest just go to https://archive.ph/uasGo. All I did was take out the good parts and add a little context where I saw fit. Enjoy the fireworks when he sees he has his own thread now lol

Bonus shit for lulz:

Twitter Archives:
Last month - https://archive.ph/uOf3I
Today (8/4/22) - https://archive.ph/AUts1


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 3, 2022)

Autism is a hell of a drug. 
I swear, Ralph's alogs give DSP's a run for their money.


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 3, 2022)

That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## felted (Aug 3, 2022)

Not only does he paypig for Flamenco, he also sweeps his chats for free.

@Christorian X If you're gonna pick the broom up for sick freaks like Flamenco, at least ask for a meager wage. Even Gator got ~$200 a month wielding the broom for Ralph.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Aug 3, 2022)

Was wondering when this was gonna happen. The more people here (and elsewhere) act like war reporters with boots on the ground the more insufferable they are.

The covering for Flam is a horrible look and pretty damning.  Wonder what he'll have to say about that, if anything at all?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 3, 2022)

I have some screenshots I've taken, will have to compile.   He's had tons of laughable moments, in chat and elsewhere.     I saw this thread coming, but this is even sooner than I expected lmao.    Total grifting, orbiting faggot.     Are you happy now @Christorian X?    All you had to do was stay in your lane.   And not help accused pedophiles wipe their hard drives clean.  

Who's betting he'll never, ever respond to this thread?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Steely Dan said:


> That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 3, 2022)

This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


Or most novels. I wouldn't be shocked if it turns out @Christorian X has written some kind of romantic fiction about relationships he wished he had LOL


----------



## Love Machine (Aug 3, 2022)

Its really funny that this guy was so obsessed with not giving ralph a w that he would help that little creep pedmenco, thus giving Ralph a massive W. 
Ive said it once Ill say it again, the retard ralpha aylawgs need to take a chill pill.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 3, 2022)

Wait wait, the admins haven't responded to the thread request yet, I am going to broooooom...

Nah

Edit: I'll take the L and sneed


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 3, 2022)

If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


----------



## Watamelon (Aug 3, 2022)

He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.

: The Metokur Fembot forum account was a sock, not him.


----------



## Gamercat (Aug 3, 2022)

Watamelon said:


> He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.


that explains a lot.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.





Spoiler: VERY important post



Lorem Ipsum​"Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit..."​"There is no one who loves pain itself, who seeks after it and wants to have it, simply because it is pain..."​



Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed in maximus ex. Quisque pretium justo eget imperdiet mattis. Nullam non aliquam lacus. Praesent nec tempor felis. Fusce a est nisl. Sed ac quam sed arcu posuere pellentesque eget eu enim. Sed dictum interdum vehicula. Sed auctor dictum nunc, et ultricies metus finibus ac. Mauris et scelerisque sem. Phasellus non odio mattis, scelerisque ipsum vel, varius justo. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Suspendisse molestie rutrum enim. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin sed lectus ultricies, fermentum elit sed, pharetra libero.
Phasellus sodales mi ac pretium vehicula. Sed aliquet, dui non blandit tempor, odio arcu egestas sapien, sed porttitor dui dui et purus. Donec lobortis nisl semper consectetur auctor. Curabitur finibus diam augue, vitae blandit orci interdum et. Nullam posuere enim scelerisque mi malesuada, iaculis facilisis tortor dictum. Vestibulum non placerat nisi. Sed consequat dui lacus.
Nullam consequat est ex, et pretium eros pellentesque id. Fusce hendrerit auctor dolor, id vehicula mauris hendrerit ut. Duis suscipit tortor et urna efficitur, at congue leo dapibus. Etiam ac efficitur nibh. Fusce accumsan massa eros, id ultricies mauris fringilla id. Etiam leo augue, iaculis at nibh at, egestas malesuada felis. Praesent in dolor et est malesuada congue ac quis ante.
Pellentesque consectetur, dui malesuada porta bibendum, nunc est rutrum nisi, in consequat ex purus sed nibh. Phasellus vestibulum, risus vel condimentum auctor, nunc turpis finibus nibh, ac aliquet urna sapien quis lorem. Mauris ultrices feugiat mauris, eget dictum ipsum pharetra vel. Etiam eu blandit nisi. Donec nec imperdiet nulla, id consectetur risus. Maecenas auctor, ligula ut ultricies egestas, massa nisl ultricies augue, vitae porttitor nisl lectus vitae ligula. Nulla fermentum, lorem at tempus vestibulum, sapien ipsum ullamcorper diam, at molestie leo metus sed mauris. Integer quis enim ac quam egestas maximus non non massa. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam commodo ex sed tellus volutpat lacinia. Nulla pulvinar, mi in tempor tristique, massa arcu vulputate est, a venenatis diam metus quis odio. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc id iaculis dui. Pellentesque vel libero ligula. Curabitur sit amet dapibus massa.
Proin varius convallis nunc eget posuere. Etiam pharetra dapibus nisl quis tincidunt. Fusce vel lobortis tortor. Vestibulum egestas faucibus justo, hendrerit rutrum nisi malesuada vitae. Sed malesuada lacus at interdum ultrices. Suspendisse aliquet augue eget quam mollis rutrum. In viverra nibh tellus. Nunc interdum, tortor id dictum ultricies, nisl quam molestie dui, at rutrum enim nulla scelerisque est. Praesent iaculis ipsum vel mollis tempus.
Vivamus molestie ligula quis tristique accumsan. Mauris massa est, vulputate sed commodo ut, pretium eu tortor. Sed ac libero felis. Vivamus dapibus tellus ac purus pellentesque lacinia. Etiam pulvinar placerat nisl, nec viverra nulla fringilla non. Quisque at quam facilisis, eleifend libero sit amet, tempus leo. Cras pretium imperdiet felis. Curabitur ullamcorper ex purus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus venenatis, nisl vitae pulvinar mattis, nunc nisl sollicitudin turpis, at lobortis risus dui ut velit. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.
Integer luctus et nisl ac eleifend. Sed nec orci ex. Duis laoreet magna at erat euismod, non ullamcorper turpis egestas. Aenean id ante sit amet felis vestibulum vehicula suscipit nec nulla. Quisque tempor aliquam arcu, vitae egestas elit feugiat in. Nullam molestie pretium nisl, eu dapibus sem commodo sed. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Etiam rhoncus pellentesque consectetur. Nunc porta maximus mauris, eget elementum libero fringilla nec. Proin iaculis ex sit amet nunc efficitur blandit.
Donec mollis lorem nibh, eget sollicitudin felis interdum in. Nam risus mauris, consectetur vitae viverra vitae, elementum quis lacus. Duis vulputate odio est, eget accumsan neque mattis eu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Suspendisse id tortor in velit maximus vulputate eu vel ante. Nunc sapien lacus, elementum eu euismod vel, ullamcorper eget ipsum. Nulla ut ornare ex, luctus placerat magna. Suspendisse imperdiet luctus nisl eu lobortis.
Donec eu nisi ac dui aliquet malesuada a in lorem. Vivamus et scelerisque nibh, vitae cursus magna. Quisque et iaculis urna. Fusce ut quam neque. Mauris in lectus in erat ultrices dictum. Pellentesque eu venenatis ipsum. Vivamus laoreet nisl sit amet risus viverra, eget dictum justo semper. Donec et pellentesque ante. Fusce ornare sapien lorem, in auctor lorem blandit eget. Nulla facilisi. Nulla nisl erat, porttitor in placerat iaculis, suscipit imperdiet quam. Donec ut turpis sit amet ante aliquam fringilla id non ante. Etiam accumsan justo libero, sed tincidunt eros efficitur vel.
Donec tincidunt, justo at malesuada tincidunt, est orci convallis turpis, sit amet mattis enim erat ut eros. Aliquam at bibendum ligula. Ut at turpis ligula. In sagittis auctor molestie. Aenean nec tempus massa. Duis vitae tincidunt nisl. Nam ultrices mauris quis dui ullamcorper lacinia sit amet id ipsum. Nunc aliquam lacus sed felis scelerisque, ornare ornare ligula rutrum. Aliquam quis risus eu neque suscipit pharetra eu ut dolor. Praesent sagittis tortor eu varius faucibus. Pellentesque blandit dictum velit, vel vulputate nisl volutpat a. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam in malesuada odio. Donec dictum, enim eget placerat maximus, nisi justo consequat est, id venenatis velit tortor a nibh.
Duis sed turpis a justo sagittis pharetra eu in metus. Vivamus semper urna ultrices magna molestie, sed fermentum eros mollis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vestibulum mollis at dolor sed luctus. Nunc at dui tincidunt, luctus turpis eget, laoreet nisi. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Proin at convallis sapien. Maecenas lacinia lacus quam, at condimentum turpis consequat a. Phasellus sit amet volutpat orci. Quisque accumsan ligula vulputate enim dictum, et pretium sapien gravida. Donec nec erat sodales, aliquam arcu vel, tempor enim. Sed molestie massa dolor, nec tristique est dignissim eu. Duis a ornare lectus, vitae rutrum tellus. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed faucibus tellus ante, iaculis gravida nibh faucibus nec. Duis quis tellus quis velit fringilla feugiat vitae ut sapien.
Quisque quam tellus, suscipit non mattis eget, tincidunt vitae leo. Cras aliquam at mi ac ullamcorper. Aliquam nulla ex, ultrices eget commodo a, convallis vitae massa. Nunc eget odio vulputate sapien viverra laoreet nec at lorem. Donec sodales lorem eget cursus luctus. Nam dignissim, lorem quis venenatis sollicitudin, nunc enim egestas orci, eget pharetra tellus dui id augue. Etiam vel est ac augue mattis posuere vitae eget turpis. Quisque pulvinar accumsan nisi, ac varius est efficitur ultricies. Ut eget felis elit. Proin convallis sem risus, in tempor urna faucibus eu. Maecenas rutrum, elit vitae posuere blandit, orci velit sodales lacus, et tempor erat ipsum vitae lacus. Pellentesque vitae sapien nec metus gravida sagittis dapibus ac lorem. Vestibulum lacinia turpis vel sapien ultrices, tempus hendrerit quam molestie. Sed nec libero mi. Phasellus pretium elit in ullamcorper ultricies. Pellentesque fermentum ornare aliquet.
Sed auctor auctor lorem vel vulputate. Quisque varius mauris elit, feugiat porta sem ullamcorper et. Vivamus velit dui, sodales at lacus vitae, pellentesque finibus tellus. Cras tellus lorem, porttitor et vulputate in, finibus nec augue. Praesent tempus, risus in cursus lobortis, purus ligula pellentesque quam, quis elementum dolor odio non ex. Curabitur consequat mattis sapien in facilisis. Vestibulum tristique diam vel finibus efficitur. In tincidunt tempor tortor, eget laoreet nulla sagittis sit amet. Vestibulum mollis vulputate justo sit amet tempus. Cras condimentum massa sed nisl faucibus, at blandit metus vestibulum. Etiam eleifend mattis pharetra.
Phasellus eget eros sem. Curabitur orci ante, imperdiet in elementum quis, gravida vel sem. Sed venenatis gravida velit, ut ullamcorper ligula placerat eget. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis non egestas lacus. Proin scelerisque enim sed libero interdum, id scelerisque neque consectetur. Integer ut pulvinar metus. Sed sit amet nunc eros. Aenean at aliquam tellus. In quis fermentum odio, sit amet accumsan enim. Integer semper libero ut vestibulum rhoncus. Donec quis dolor ipsum.
Quisque eleifend ligula a neque varius, eget aliquam velit consectetur. Nam posuere molestie neque maximus tristique. Quisque a blandit libero. Aliquam nec ex sed est porttitor posuere vel id dui. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In at posuere magna. Maecenas ut est non purus efficitur dapibus. Nullam porttitor cursus porta.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 3, 2022)

"Did someone say boiled burgers and Mayo Fries ?"


----------



## Retink (Aug 3, 2022)

"Wow! Christorian X with the 5 dollar super chat! LET'S GO!" - Some retarded coke head OBS slave.


----------



## What the shit (Aug 3, 2022)

Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 3, 2022)

Congratulations Kengle X! You've worked really hard for this great milestone on your path to efame.  It's not easy to develop such a crippling addiction to Twitter in such a short amount of time but god damn it you did it!  

I expect even greater feats from you in the future.  Maybe you'll dox yourself on a stream or something.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

b0o0pinsn0o0tz said:


> If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


I added an archive of his twitter to the OP so that won't do any good



What the shit said:


> Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


Didn't even know that, but HOME RUN lol


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Most of this is from another site. I am too lazy to compile original shit, but it had to happen at some point. I added a little commentary from what I know that isn't on the original so maybe that helps a bit. Forgive my formatting, I don't ever post threads anywhere.

All of this section are excerpts from his Onion Farms with my commentary spliced in.

@Christorian X is a Lolcow. Call him "Kengle X" Ethan Ralph's current biggest, most autistic alog. Devising plans as evil as sending Ralph baby chicks so he'd let them die so he can call the police about it and finally land the Ralphamale in jail!





Archive: https://archive.ph/Y12Z0

Kengle X (as we like to call him) is a degenerate paypig who has given money to Cog, Mister Metokur, and even confirmed pedophiles like Flamenco. In fact, Kengle X is one of Flamenco's jannies. Not good look... He seemed to stop posting on Kiwi Farms after Flamenco was eemed a pedophile by its admin Josh. He hasn't posted in over a month but still very active on his Twitter where he talks about Ralph all day.
https://twitter.com/Christorian_X/with_replies




This is him IRL and yet he calls Ralph Gunt LOL


His big gay love letter he put on /pol/ and kiwifarms. Everyone on /pol/ shit on him and clowned on him being a namefag lol




"Opportunists are going to run with this" LOL




Modern Medusa is a thot from North Carolina that larps as a Men's Rights Activist and apparently sells her ass for cash to simps so it's entirely possible that Christorian X has fucked her, or wants to. Her boyfriend is an absolute cuck btw.

She literally does only fans style content all day and tries to act all trad and based on her cringe streams that nobody watches. I'd put my money on Christorian spending a ton on her streams and "artwork" which is basically just porn and GIFs that she uses when she begs about being broke and about to be homeless. He likes em classy lol



Spoiler: gay






Note: not him


TLDR; If you bully me for my autistic love letters I'mma come to your house and cry in the driveway.



I aint reading all that shit LOL

There's more but I don't feel like importing the rest. If you want the rest just go to https://archive.ph/uasGo. All I did was take out the good parts and add a little context where I saw fit. Enjoy the fireworks when he sees he has his own thread now lol

Bonus shit for lulz:

Twitter Archives:
Last month - https://archive.ph/uOf3I
Today (8/4/22) - https://archive.ph/AUts1


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 3, 2022)

Autism is a hell of a drug. 
I swear, Ralph's alogs give DSP's a run for their money.


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 3, 2022)

That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## felted (Aug 3, 2022)

Not only does he paypig for Flamenco, he also sweeps his chats for free.

@Christorian X If you're gonna pick the broom up for sick freaks like Flamenco, at least ask for a meager wage. Even Gator got ~$200 a month wielding the broom for Ralph.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Aug 3, 2022)

Was wondering when this was gonna happen. The more people here (and elsewhere) act like war reporters with boots on the ground the more insufferable they are.

The covering for Flam is a horrible look and pretty damning.  Wonder what he'll have to say about that, if anything at all?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 3, 2022)

I have some screenshots I've taken, will have to compile.   He's had tons of laughable moments, in chat and elsewhere.     I saw this thread coming, but this is even sooner than I expected lmao.    Total grifting, orbiting faggot.     Are you happy now @Christorian X?    All you had to do was stay in your lane.   And not help accused pedophiles wipe their hard drives clean.  

Who's betting he'll never, ever respond to this thread?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Steely Dan said:


> That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 3, 2022)

This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


Or most novels. I wouldn't be shocked if it turns out @Christorian X has written some kind of romantic fiction about relationships he wished he had LOL


----------



## Love Machine (Aug 3, 2022)

Its really funny that this guy was so obsessed with not giving ralph a w that he would help that little creep pedmenco, thus giving Ralph a massive W. 
Ive said it once Ill say it again, the retard ralpha aylawgs need to take a chill pill.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 3, 2022)

Wait wait, the admins haven't responded to the thread request yet, I am going to broooooom...

Nah

Edit: I'll take the L and sneed


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 3, 2022)

If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


----------



## Watamelon (Aug 3, 2022)

He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.

: The Metokur Fembot forum account was a sock, not him.


----------



## Gamercat (Aug 3, 2022)

Watamelon said:


> He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.


that explains a lot.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.





Spoiler: VERY important post



Lorem Ipsum​"Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit..."​"There is no one who loves pain itself, who seeks after it and wants to have it, simply because it is pain..."​



Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed in maximus ex. Quisque pretium justo eget imperdiet mattis. Nullam non aliquam lacus. Praesent nec tempor felis. Fusce a est nisl. Sed ac quam sed arcu posuere pellentesque eget eu enim. Sed dictum interdum vehicula. Sed auctor dictum nunc, et ultricies metus finibus ac. Mauris et scelerisque sem. Phasellus non odio mattis, scelerisque ipsum vel, varius justo. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Suspendisse molestie rutrum enim. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin sed lectus ultricies, fermentum elit sed, pharetra libero.
Phasellus sodales mi ac pretium vehicula. Sed aliquet, dui non blandit tempor, odio arcu egestas sapien, sed porttitor dui dui et purus. Donec lobortis nisl semper consectetur auctor. Curabitur finibus diam augue, vitae blandit orci interdum et. Nullam posuere enim scelerisque mi malesuada, iaculis facilisis tortor dictum. Vestibulum non placerat nisi. Sed consequat dui lacus.
Nullam consequat est ex, et pretium eros pellentesque id. Fusce hendrerit auctor dolor, id vehicula mauris hendrerit ut. Duis suscipit tortor et urna efficitur, at congue leo dapibus. Etiam ac efficitur nibh. Fusce accumsan massa eros, id ultricies mauris fringilla id. Etiam leo augue, iaculis at nibh at, egestas malesuada felis. Praesent in dolor et est malesuada congue ac quis ante.
Pellentesque consectetur, dui malesuada porta bibendum, nunc est rutrum nisi, in consequat ex purus sed nibh. Phasellus vestibulum, risus vel condimentum auctor, nunc turpis finibus nibh, ac aliquet urna sapien quis lorem. Mauris ultrices feugiat mauris, eget dictum ipsum pharetra vel. Etiam eu blandit nisi. Donec nec imperdiet nulla, id consectetur risus. Maecenas auctor, ligula ut ultricies egestas, massa nisl ultricies augue, vitae porttitor nisl lectus vitae ligula. Nulla fermentum, lorem at tempus vestibulum, sapien ipsum ullamcorper diam, at molestie leo metus sed mauris. Integer quis enim ac quam egestas maximus non non massa. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam commodo ex sed tellus volutpat lacinia. Nulla pulvinar, mi in tempor tristique, massa arcu vulputate est, a venenatis diam metus quis odio. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc id iaculis dui. Pellentesque vel libero ligula. Curabitur sit amet dapibus massa.
Proin varius convallis nunc eget posuere. Etiam pharetra dapibus nisl quis tincidunt. Fusce vel lobortis tortor. Vestibulum egestas faucibus justo, hendrerit rutrum nisi malesuada vitae. Sed malesuada lacus at interdum ultrices. Suspendisse aliquet augue eget quam mollis rutrum. In viverra nibh tellus. Nunc interdum, tortor id dictum ultricies, nisl quam molestie dui, at rutrum enim nulla scelerisque est. Praesent iaculis ipsum vel mollis tempus.
Vivamus molestie ligula quis tristique accumsan. Mauris massa est, vulputate sed commodo ut, pretium eu tortor. Sed ac libero felis. Vivamus dapibus tellus ac purus pellentesque lacinia. Etiam pulvinar placerat nisl, nec viverra nulla fringilla non. Quisque at quam facilisis, eleifend libero sit amet, tempus leo. Cras pretium imperdiet felis. Curabitur ullamcorper ex purus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus venenatis, nisl vitae pulvinar mattis, nunc nisl sollicitudin turpis, at lobortis risus dui ut velit. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.
Integer luctus et nisl ac eleifend. Sed nec orci ex. Duis laoreet magna at erat euismod, non ullamcorper turpis egestas. Aenean id ante sit amet felis vestibulum vehicula suscipit nec nulla. Quisque tempor aliquam arcu, vitae egestas elit feugiat in. Nullam molestie pretium nisl, eu dapibus sem commodo sed. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Etiam rhoncus pellentesque consectetur. Nunc porta maximus mauris, eget elementum libero fringilla nec. Proin iaculis ex sit amet nunc efficitur blandit.
Donec mollis lorem nibh, eget sollicitudin felis interdum in. Nam risus mauris, consectetur vitae viverra vitae, elementum quis lacus. Duis vulputate odio est, eget accumsan neque mattis eu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Suspendisse id tortor in velit maximus vulputate eu vel ante. Nunc sapien lacus, elementum eu euismod vel, ullamcorper eget ipsum. Nulla ut ornare ex, luctus placerat magna. Suspendisse imperdiet luctus nisl eu lobortis.
Donec eu nisi ac dui aliquet malesuada a in lorem. Vivamus et scelerisque nibh, vitae cursus magna. Quisque et iaculis urna. Fusce ut quam neque. Mauris in lectus in erat ultrices dictum. Pellentesque eu venenatis ipsum. Vivamus laoreet nisl sit amet risus viverra, eget dictum justo semper. Donec et pellentesque ante. Fusce ornare sapien lorem, in auctor lorem blandit eget. Nulla facilisi. Nulla nisl erat, porttitor in placerat iaculis, suscipit imperdiet quam. Donec ut turpis sit amet ante aliquam fringilla id non ante. Etiam accumsan justo libero, sed tincidunt eros efficitur vel.
Donec tincidunt, justo at malesuada tincidunt, est orci convallis turpis, sit amet mattis enim erat ut eros. Aliquam at bibendum ligula. Ut at turpis ligula. In sagittis auctor molestie. Aenean nec tempus massa. Duis vitae tincidunt nisl. Nam ultrices mauris quis dui ullamcorper lacinia sit amet id ipsum. Nunc aliquam lacus sed felis scelerisque, ornare ornare ligula rutrum. Aliquam quis risus eu neque suscipit pharetra eu ut dolor. Praesent sagittis tortor eu varius faucibus. Pellentesque blandit dictum velit, vel vulputate nisl volutpat a. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam in malesuada odio. Donec dictum, enim eget placerat maximus, nisi justo consequat est, id venenatis velit tortor a nibh.
Duis sed turpis a justo sagittis pharetra eu in metus. Vivamus semper urna ultrices magna molestie, sed fermentum eros mollis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vestibulum mollis at dolor sed luctus. Nunc at dui tincidunt, luctus turpis eget, laoreet nisi. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Proin at convallis sapien. Maecenas lacinia lacus quam, at condimentum turpis consequat a. Phasellus sit amet volutpat orci. Quisque accumsan ligula vulputate enim dictum, et pretium sapien gravida. Donec nec erat sodales, aliquam arcu vel, tempor enim. Sed molestie massa dolor, nec tristique est dignissim eu. Duis a ornare lectus, vitae rutrum tellus. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed faucibus tellus ante, iaculis gravida nibh faucibus nec. Duis quis tellus quis velit fringilla feugiat vitae ut sapien.
Quisque quam tellus, suscipit non mattis eget, tincidunt vitae leo. Cras aliquam at mi ac ullamcorper. Aliquam nulla ex, ultrices eget commodo a, convallis vitae massa. Nunc eget odio vulputate sapien viverra laoreet nec at lorem. Donec sodales lorem eget cursus luctus. Nam dignissim, lorem quis venenatis sollicitudin, nunc enim egestas orci, eget pharetra tellus dui id augue. Etiam vel est ac augue mattis posuere vitae eget turpis. Quisque pulvinar accumsan nisi, ac varius est efficitur ultricies. Ut eget felis elit. Proin convallis sem risus, in tempor urna faucibus eu. Maecenas rutrum, elit vitae posuere blandit, orci velit sodales lacus, et tempor erat ipsum vitae lacus. Pellentesque vitae sapien nec metus gravida sagittis dapibus ac lorem. Vestibulum lacinia turpis vel sapien ultrices, tempus hendrerit quam molestie. Sed nec libero mi. Phasellus pretium elit in ullamcorper ultricies. Pellentesque fermentum ornare aliquet.
Sed auctor auctor lorem vel vulputate. Quisque varius mauris elit, feugiat porta sem ullamcorper et. Vivamus velit dui, sodales at lacus vitae, pellentesque finibus tellus. Cras tellus lorem, porttitor et vulputate in, finibus nec augue. Praesent tempus, risus in cursus lobortis, purus ligula pellentesque quam, quis elementum dolor odio non ex. Curabitur consequat mattis sapien in facilisis. Vestibulum tristique diam vel finibus efficitur. In tincidunt tempor tortor, eget laoreet nulla sagittis sit amet. Vestibulum mollis vulputate justo sit amet tempus. Cras condimentum massa sed nisl faucibus, at blandit metus vestibulum. Etiam eleifend mattis pharetra.
Phasellus eget eros sem. Curabitur orci ante, imperdiet in elementum quis, gravida vel sem. Sed venenatis gravida velit, ut ullamcorper ligula placerat eget. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis non egestas lacus. Proin scelerisque enim sed libero interdum, id scelerisque neque consectetur. Integer ut pulvinar metus. Sed sit amet nunc eros. Aenean at aliquam tellus. In quis fermentum odio, sit amet accumsan enim. Integer semper libero ut vestibulum rhoncus. Donec quis dolor ipsum.
Quisque eleifend ligula a neque varius, eget aliquam velit consectetur. Nam posuere molestie neque maximus tristique. Quisque a blandit libero. Aliquam nec ex sed est porttitor posuere vel id dui. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In at posuere magna. Maecenas ut est non purus efficitur dapibus. Nullam porttitor cursus porta.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 3, 2022)

"Did someone say boiled burgers and Mayo Fries ?"


----------



## Retink (Aug 3, 2022)

"Wow! Christorian X with the 5 dollar super chat! LET'S GO!" - Some retarded coke head OBS slave.


----------



## What the shit (Aug 3, 2022)

Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 3, 2022)

Congratulations Kengle X! You've worked really hard for this great milestone on your path to efame.  It's not easy to develop such a crippling addiction to Twitter in such a short amount of time but god damn it you did it!  

I expect even greater feats from you in the future.  Maybe you'll dox yourself on a stream or something.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

b0o0pinsn0o0tz said:


> If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


I added an archive of his twitter to the OP so that won't do any good



What the shit said:


> Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


Didn't even know that, but HOME RUN lol


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Most of this is from another site. I am too lazy to compile original shit, but it had to happen at some point. I added a little commentary from what I know that isn't on the original so maybe that helps a bit. Forgive my formatting, I don't ever post threads anywhere.

All of this section are excerpts from his Onion Farms with my commentary spliced in.

@Christorian X is a Lolcow. Call him "Kengle X" Ethan Ralph's current biggest, most autistic alog. Devising plans as evil as sending Ralph baby chicks so he'd let them die so he can call the police about it and finally land the Ralphamale in jail!





Archive: https://archive.ph/Y12Z0

Kengle X (as we like to call him) is a degenerate paypig who has given money to Cog, Mister Metokur, and even confirmed pedophiles like Flamenco. In fact, Kengle X is one of Flamenco's jannies. Not good look... He seemed to stop posting on Kiwi Farms after Flamenco was eemed a pedophile by its admin Josh. He hasn't posted in over a month but still very active on his Twitter where he talks about Ralph all day.
https://twitter.com/Christorian_X/with_replies




This is him IRL and yet he calls Ralph Gunt LOL


His big gay love letter he put on /pol/ and kiwifarms. Everyone on /pol/ shit on him and clowned on him being a namefag lol




"Opportunists are going to run with this" LOL




Modern Medusa is a thot from North Carolina that larps as a Men's Rights Activist and apparently sells her ass for cash to simps so it's entirely possible that Christorian X has fucked her, or wants to. Her boyfriend is an absolute cuck btw.

She literally does only fans style content all day and tries to act all trad and based on her cringe streams that nobody watches. I'd put my money on Christorian spending a ton on her streams and "artwork" which is basically just porn and GIFs that she uses when she begs about being broke and about to be homeless. He likes em classy lol



Spoiler: gay






Note: not him


TLDR; If you bully me for my autistic love letters I'mma come to your house and cry in the driveway.



I aint reading all that shit LOL

There's more but I don't feel like importing the rest. If you want the rest just go to https://archive.ph/uasGo. All I did was take out the good parts and add a little context where I saw fit. Enjoy the fireworks when he sees he has his own thread now lol

Bonus shit for lulz:

Twitter Archives:
Last month - https://archive.ph/uOf3I
Today (8/4/22) - https://archive.ph/AUts1


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 3, 2022)

Autism is a hell of a drug. 
I swear, Ralph's alogs give DSP's a run for their money.


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 3, 2022)

That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## felted (Aug 3, 2022)

Not only does he paypig for Flamenco, he also sweeps his chats for free.

@Christorian X If you're gonna pick the broom up for sick freaks like Flamenco, at least ask for a meager wage. Even Gator got ~$200 a month wielding the broom for Ralph.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Aug 3, 2022)

Was wondering when this was gonna happen. The more people here (and elsewhere) act like war reporters with boots on the ground the more insufferable they are.

The covering for Flam is a horrible look and pretty damning.  Wonder what he'll have to say about that, if anything at all?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 3, 2022)

I have some screenshots I've taken, will have to compile.   He's had tons of laughable moments, in chat and elsewhere.     I saw this thread coming, but this is even sooner than I expected lmao.    Total grifting, orbiting faggot.     Are you happy now @Christorian X?    All you had to do was stay in your lane.   And not help accused pedophiles wipe their hard drives clean.  

Who's betting he'll never, ever respond to this thread?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Steely Dan said:


> That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 3, 2022)

This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


Or most novels. I wouldn't be shocked if it turns out @Christorian X has written some kind of romantic fiction about relationships he wished he had LOL


----------



## Love Machine (Aug 3, 2022)

Its really funny that this guy was so obsessed with not giving ralph a w that he would help that little creep pedmenco, thus giving Ralph a massive W. 
Ive said it once Ill say it again, the retard ralpha aylawgs need to take a chill pill.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 3, 2022)

Wait wait, the admins haven't responded to the thread request yet, I am going to broooooom...

Nah

Edit: I'll take the L and sneed


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 3, 2022)

If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


----------



## Watamelon (Aug 3, 2022)

He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.

: The Metokur Fembot forum account was a sock, not him.


----------



## Gamercat (Aug 3, 2022)

Watamelon said:


> He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.


that explains a lot.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.





Spoiler: VERY important post



Lorem Ipsum​"Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit..."​"There is no one who loves pain itself, who seeks after it and wants to have it, simply because it is pain..."​



Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed in maximus ex. Quisque pretium justo eget imperdiet mattis. Nullam non aliquam lacus. Praesent nec tempor felis. Fusce a est nisl. Sed ac quam sed arcu posuere pellentesque eget eu enim. Sed dictum interdum vehicula. Sed auctor dictum nunc, et ultricies metus finibus ac. Mauris et scelerisque sem. Phasellus non odio mattis, scelerisque ipsum vel, varius justo. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Suspendisse molestie rutrum enim. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin sed lectus ultricies, fermentum elit sed, pharetra libero.
Phasellus sodales mi ac pretium vehicula. Sed aliquet, dui non blandit tempor, odio arcu egestas sapien, sed porttitor dui dui et purus. Donec lobortis nisl semper consectetur auctor. Curabitur finibus diam augue, vitae blandit orci interdum et. Nullam posuere enim scelerisque mi malesuada, iaculis facilisis tortor dictum. Vestibulum non placerat nisi. Sed consequat dui lacus.
Nullam consequat est ex, et pretium eros pellentesque id. Fusce hendrerit auctor dolor, id vehicula mauris hendrerit ut. Duis suscipit tortor et urna efficitur, at congue leo dapibus. Etiam ac efficitur nibh. Fusce accumsan massa eros, id ultricies mauris fringilla id. Etiam leo augue, iaculis at nibh at, egestas malesuada felis. Praesent in dolor et est malesuada congue ac quis ante.
Pellentesque consectetur, dui malesuada porta bibendum, nunc est rutrum nisi, in consequat ex purus sed nibh. Phasellus vestibulum, risus vel condimentum auctor, nunc turpis finibus nibh, ac aliquet urna sapien quis lorem. Mauris ultrices feugiat mauris, eget dictum ipsum pharetra vel. Etiam eu blandit nisi. Donec nec imperdiet nulla, id consectetur risus. Maecenas auctor, ligula ut ultricies egestas, massa nisl ultricies augue, vitae porttitor nisl lectus vitae ligula. Nulla fermentum, lorem at tempus vestibulum, sapien ipsum ullamcorper diam, at molestie leo metus sed mauris. Integer quis enim ac quam egestas maximus non non massa. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam commodo ex sed tellus volutpat lacinia. Nulla pulvinar, mi in tempor tristique, massa arcu vulputate est, a venenatis diam metus quis odio. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc id iaculis dui. Pellentesque vel libero ligula. Curabitur sit amet dapibus massa.
Proin varius convallis nunc eget posuere. Etiam pharetra dapibus nisl quis tincidunt. Fusce vel lobortis tortor. Vestibulum egestas faucibus justo, hendrerit rutrum nisi malesuada vitae. Sed malesuada lacus at interdum ultrices. Suspendisse aliquet augue eget quam mollis rutrum. In viverra nibh tellus. Nunc interdum, tortor id dictum ultricies, nisl quam molestie dui, at rutrum enim nulla scelerisque est. Praesent iaculis ipsum vel mollis tempus.
Vivamus molestie ligula quis tristique accumsan. Mauris massa est, vulputate sed commodo ut, pretium eu tortor. Sed ac libero felis. Vivamus dapibus tellus ac purus pellentesque lacinia. Etiam pulvinar placerat nisl, nec viverra nulla fringilla non. Quisque at quam facilisis, eleifend libero sit amet, tempus leo. Cras pretium imperdiet felis. Curabitur ullamcorper ex purus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus venenatis, nisl vitae pulvinar mattis, nunc nisl sollicitudin turpis, at lobortis risus dui ut velit. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.
Integer luctus et nisl ac eleifend. Sed nec orci ex. Duis laoreet magna at erat euismod, non ullamcorper turpis egestas. Aenean id ante sit amet felis vestibulum vehicula suscipit nec nulla. Quisque tempor aliquam arcu, vitae egestas elit feugiat in. Nullam molestie pretium nisl, eu dapibus sem commodo sed. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Etiam rhoncus pellentesque consectetur. Nunc porta maximus mauris, eget elementum libero fringilla nec. Proin iaculis ex sit amet nunc efficitur blandit.
Donec mollis lorem nibh, eget sollicitudin felis interdum in. Nam risus mauris, consectetur vitae viverra vitae, elementum quis lacus. Duis vulputate odio est, eget accumsan neque mattis eu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Suspendisse id tortor in velit maximus vulputate eu vel ante. Nunc sapien lacus, elementum eu euismod vel, ullamcorper eget ipsum. Nulla ut ornare ex, luctus placerat magna. Suspendisse imperdiet luctus nisl eu lobortis.
Donec eu nisi ac dui aliquet malesuada a in lorem. Vivamus et scelerisque nibh, vitae cursus magna. Quisque et iaculis urna. Fusce ut quam neque. Mauris in lectus in erat ultrices dictum. Pellentesque eu venenatis ipsum. Vivamus laoreet nisl sit amet risus viverra, eget dictum justo semper. Donec et pellentesque ante. Fusce ornare sapien lorem, in auctor lorem blandit eget. Nulla facilisi. Nulla nisl erat, porttitor in placerat iaculis, suscipit imperdiet quam. Donec ut turpis sit amet ante aliquam fringilla id non ante. Etiam accumsan justo libero, sed tincidunt eros efficitur vel.
Donec tincidunt, justo at malesuada tincidunt, est orci convallis turpis, sit amet mattis enim erat ut eros. Aliquam at bibendum ligula. Ut at turpis ligula. In sagittis auctor molestie. Aenean nec tempus massa. Duis vitae tincidunt nisl. Nam ultrices mauris quis dui ullamcorper lacinia sit amet id ipsum. Nunc aliquam lacus sed felis scelerisque, ornare ornare ligula rutrum. Aliquam quis risus eu neque suscipit pharetra eu ut dolor. Praesent sagittis tortor eu varius faucibus. Pellentesque blandit dictum velit, vel vulputate nisl volutpat a. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam in malesuada odio. Donec dictum, enim eget placerat maximus, nisi justo consequat est, id venenatis velit tortor a nibh.
Duis sed turpis a justo sagittis pharetra eu in metus. Vivamus semper urna ultrices magna molestie, sed fermentum eros mollis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vestibulum mollis at dolor sed luctus. Nunc at dui tincidunt, luctus turpis eget, laoreet nisi. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Proin at convallis sapien. Maecenas lacinia lacus quam, at condimentum turpis consequat a. Phasellus sit amet volutpat orci. Quisque accumsan ligula vulputate enim dictum, et pretium sapien gravida. Donec nec erat sodales, aliquam arcu vel, tempor enim. Sed molestie massa dolor, nec tristique est dignissim eu. Duis a ornare lectus, vitae rutrum tellus. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed faucibus tellus ante, iaculis gravida nibh faucibus nec. Duis quis tellus quis velit fringilla feugiat vitae ut sapien.
Quisque quam tellus, suscipit non mattis eget, tincidunt vitae leo. Cras aliquam at mi ac ullamcorper. Aliquam nulla ex, ultrices eget commodo a, convallis vitae massa. Nunc eget odio vulputate sapien viverra laoreet nec at lorem. Donec sodales lorem eget cursus luctus. Nam dignissim, lorem quis venenatis sollicitudin, nunc enim egestas orci, eget pharetra tellus dui id augue. Etiam vel est ac augue mattis posuere vitae eget turpis. Quisque pulvinar accumsan nisi, ac varius est efficitur ultricies. Ut eget felis elit. Proin convallis sem risus, in tempor urna faucibus eu. Maecenas rutrum, elit vitae posuere blandit, orci velit sodales lacus, et tempor erat ipsum vitae lacus. Pellentesque vitae sapien nec metus gravida sagittis dapibus ac lorem. Vestibulum lacinia turpis vel sapien ultrices, tempus hendrerit quam molestie. Sed nec libero mi. Phasellus pretium elit in ullamcorper ultricies. Pellentesque fermentum ornare aliquet.
Sed auctor auctor lorem vel vulputate. Quisque varius mauris elit, feugiat porta sem ullamcorper et. Vivamus velit dui, sodales at lacus vitae, pellentesque finibus tellus. Cras tellus lorem, porttitor et vulputate in, finibus nec augue. Praesent tempus, risus in cursus lobortis, purus ligula pellentesque quam, quis elementum dolor odio non ex. Curabitur consequat mattis sapien in facilisis. Vestibulum tristique diam vel finibus efficitur. In tincidunt tempor tortor, eget laoreet nulla sagittis sit amet. Vestibulum mollis vulputate justo sit amet tempus. Cras condimentum massa sed nisl faucibus, at blandit metus vestibulum. Etiam eleifend mattis pharetra.
Phasellus eget eros sem. Curabitur orci ante, imperdiet in elementum quis, gravida vel sem. Sed venenatis gravida velit, ut ullamcorper ligula placerat eget. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis non egestas lacus. Proin scelerisque enim sed libero interdum, id scelerisque neque consectetur. Integer ut pulvinar metus. Sed sit amet nunc eros. Aenean at aliquam tellus. In quis fermentum odio, sit amet accumsan enim. Integer semper libero ut vestibulum rhoncus. Donec quis dolor ipsum.
Quisque eleifend ligula a neque varius, eget aliquam velit consectetur. Nam posuere molestie neque maximus tristique. Quisque a blandit libero. Aliquam nec ex sed est porttitor posuere vel id dui. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In at posuere magna. Maecenas ut est non purus efficitur dapibus. Nullam porttitor cursus porta.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 3, 2022)

"Did someone say boiled burgers and Mayo Fries ?"


----------



## Retink (Aug 3, 2022)

"Wow! Christorian X with the 5 dollar super chat! LET'S GO!" - Some retarded coke head OBS slave.


----------



## What the shit (Aug 3, 2022)

Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 3, 2022)

Congratulations Kengle X! You've worked really hard for this great milestone on your path to efame.  It's not easy to develop such a crippling addiction to Twitter in such a short amount of time but god damn it you did it!  

I expect even greater feats from you in the future.  Maybe you'll dox yourself on a stream or something.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

b0o0pinsn0o0tz said:


> If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


I added an archive of his twitter to the OP so that won't do any good



What the shit said:


> Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


Didn't even know that, but HOME RUN lol


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Most of this is from another site. I am too lazy to compile original shit, but it had to happen at some point. I added a little commentary from what I know that isn't on the original so maybe that helps a bit. Forgive my formatting, I don't ever post threads anywhere.

All of this section are excerpts from his Onion Farms with my commentary spliced in.

@Christorian X is a Lolcow. Call him "Kengle X" Ethan Ralph's current biggest, most autistic alog. Devising plans as evil as sending Ralph baby chicks so he'd let them die so he can call the police about it and finally land the Ralphamale in jail!





Archive: https://archive.ph/Y12Z0

Kengle X (as we like to call him) is a degenerate paypig who has given money to Cog, Mister Metokur, and even confirmed pedophiles like Flamenco. In fact, Kengle X is one of Flamenco's jannies. Not good look... He seemed to stop posting on Kiwi Farms after Flamenco was eemed a pedophile by its admin Josh. He hasn't posted in over a month but still very active on his Twitter where he talks about Ralph all day.
https://twitter.com/Christorian_X/with_replies




This is him IRL and yet he calls Ralph Gunt LOL


His big gay love letter he put on /pol/ and kiwifarms. Everyone on /pol/ shit on him and clowned on him being a namefag lol




"Opportunists are going to run with this" LOL




Modern Medusa is a thot from North Carolina that larps as a Men's Rights Activist and apparently sells her ass for cash to simps so it's entirely possible that Christorian X has fucked her, or wants to. Her boyfriend is an absolute cuck btw.

She literally does only fans style content all day and tries to act all trad and based on her cringe streams that nobody watches. I'd put my money on Christorian spending a ton on her streams and "artwork" which is basically just porn and GIFs that she uses when she begs about being broke and about to be homeless. He likes em classy lol



Spoiler: gay






Note: not him


TLDR; If you bully me for my autistic love letters I'mma come to your house and cry in the driveway.



I aint reading all that shit LOL

There's more but I don't feel like importing the rest. If you want the rest just go to https://archive.ph/uasGo. All I did was take out the good parts and add a little context where I saw fit. Enjoy the fireworks when he sees he has his own thread now lol

Bonus shit for lulz:

Twitter Archives:
Last month - https://archive.ph/uOf3I
Today (8/4/22) - https://archive.ph/AUts1


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 3, 2022)

Autism is a hell of a drug. 
I swear, Ralph's alogs give DSP's a run for their money.


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 3, 2022)

That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## felted (Aug 3, 2022)

Not only does he paypig for Flamenco, he also sweeps his chats for free.

@Christorian X If you're gonna pick the broom up for sick freaks like Flamenco, at least ask for a meager wage. Even Gator got ~$200 a month wielding the broom for Ralph.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Aug 3, 2022)

Was wondering when this was gonna happen. The more people here (and elsewhere) act like war reporters with boots on the ground the more insufferable they are.

The covering for Flam is a horrible look and pretty damning.  Wonder what he'll have to say about that, if anything at all?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 3, 2022)

I have some screenshots I've taken, will have to compile.   He's had tons of laughable moments, in chat and elsewhere.     I saw this thread coming, but this is even sooner than I expected lmao.    Total grifting, orbiting faggot.     Are you happy now @Christorian X?    All you had to do was stay in your lane.   And not help accused pedophiles wipe their hard drives clean.  

Who's betting he'll never, ever respond to this thread?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Steely Dan said:


> That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 3, 2022)

This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


Or most novels. I wouldn't be shocked if it turns out @Christorian X has written some kind of romantic fiction about relationships he wished he had LOL


----------



## Love Machine (Aug 3, 2022)

Its really funny that this guy was so obsessed with not giving ralph a w that he would help that little creep pedmenco, thus giving Ralph a massive W. 
Ive said it once Ill say it again, the retard ralpha aylawgs need to take a chill pill.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 3, 2022)

Wait wait, the admins haven't responded to the thread request yet, I am going to broooooom...

Nah

Edit: I'll take the L and sneed


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 3, 2022)

If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


----------



## Watamelon (Aug 3, 2022)

He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.

: The Metokur Fembot forum account was a sock, not him.


----------



## Gamercat (Aug 3, 2022)

Watamelon said:


> He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.


that explains a lot.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.





Spoiler: VERY important post



Lorem Ipsum​"Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit..."​"There is no one who loves pain itself, who seeks after it and wants to have it, simply because it is pain..."​



Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed in maximus ex. Quisque pretium justo eget imperdiet mattis. Nullam non aliquam lacus. Praesent nec tempor felis. Fusce a est nisl. Sed ac quam sed arcu posuere pellentesque eget eu enim. Sed dictum interdum vehicula. Sed auctor dictum nunc, et ultricies metus finibus ac. Mauris et scelerisque sem. Phasellus non odio mattis, scelerisque ipsum vel, varius justo. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Suspendisse molestie rutrum enim. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin sed lectus ultricies, fermentum elit sed, pharetra libero.
Phasellus sodales mi ac pretium vehicula. Sed aliquet, dui non blandit tempor, odio arcu egestas sapien, sed porttitor dui dui et purus. Donec lobortis nisl semper consectetur auctor. Curabitur finibus diam augue, vitae blandit orci interdum et. Nullam posuere enim scelerisque mi malesuada, iaculis facilisis tortor dictum. Vestibulum non placerat nisi. Sed consequat dui lacus.
Nullam consequat est ex, et pretium eros pellentesque id. Fusce hendrerit auctor dolor, id vehicula mauris hendrerit ut. Duis suscipit tortor et urna efficitur, at congue leo dapibus. Etiam ac efficitur nibh. Fusce accumsan massa eros, id ultricies mauris fringilla id. Etiam leo augue, iaculis at nibh at, egestas malesuada felis. Praesent in dolor et est malesuada congue ac quis ante.
Pellentesque consectetur, dui malesuada porta bibendum, nunc est rutrum nisi, in consequat ex purus sed nibh. Phasellus vestibulum, risus vel condimentum auctor, nunc turpis finibus nibh, ac aliquet urna sapien quis lorem. Mauris ultrices feugiat mauris, eget dictum ipsum pharetra vel. Etiam eu blandit nisi. Donec nec imperdiet nulla, id consectetur risus. Maecenas auctor, ligula ut ultricies egestas, massa nisl ultricies augue, vitae porttitor nisl lectus vitae ligula. Nulla fermentum, lorem at tempus vestibulum, sapien ipsum ullamcorper diam, at molestie leo metus sed mauris. Integer quis enim ac quam egestas maximus non non massa. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam commodo ex sed tellus volutpat lacinia. Nulla pulvinar, mi in tempor tristique, massa arcu vulputate est, a venenatis diam metus quis odio. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc id iaculis dui. Pellentesque vel libero ligula. Curabitur sit amet dapibus massa.
Proin varius convallis nunc eget posuere. Etiam pharetra dapibus nisl quis tincidunt. Fusce vel lobortis tortor. Vestibulum egestas faucibus justo, hendrerit rutrum nisi malesuada vitae. Sed malesuada lacus at interdum ultrices. Suspendisse aliquet augue eget quam mollis rutrum. In viverra nibh tellus. Nunc interdum, tortor id dictum ultricies, nisl quam molestie dui, at rutrum enim nulla scelerisque est. Praesent iaculis ipsum vel mollis tempus.
Vivamus molestie ligula quis tristique accumsan. Mauris massa est, vulputate sed commodo ut, pretium eu tortor. Sed ac libero felis. Vivamus dapibus tellus ac purus pellentesque lacinia. Etiam pulvinar placerat nisl, nec viverra nulla fringilla non. Quisque at quam facilisis, eleifend libero sit amet, tempus leo. Cras pretium imperdiet felis. Curabitur ullamcorper ex purus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus venenatis, nisl vitae pulvinar mattis, nunc nisl sollicitudin turpis, at lobortis risus dui ut velit. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.
Integer luctus et nisl ac eleifend. Sed nec orci ex. Duis laoreet magna at erat euismod, non ullamcorper turpis egestas. Aenean id ante sit amet felis vestibulum vehicula suscipit nec nulla. Quisque tempor aliquam arcu, vitae egestas elit feugiat in. Nullam molestie pretium nisl, eu dapibus sem commodo sed. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Etiam rhoncus pellentesque consectetur. Nunc porta maximus mauris, eget elementum libero fringilla nec. Proin iaculis ex sit amet nunc efficitur blandit.
Donec mollis lorem nibh, eget sollicitudin felis interdum in. Nam risus mauris, consectetur vitae viverra vitae, elementum quis lacus. Duis vulputate odio est, eget accumsan neque mattis eu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Suspendisse id tortor in velit maximus vulputate eu vel ante. Nunc sapien lacus, elementum eu euismod vel, ullamcorper eget ipsum. Nulla ut ornare ex, luctus placerat magna. Suspendisse imperdiet luctus nisl eu lobortis.
Donec eu nisi ac dui aliquet malesuada a in lorem. Vivamus et scelerisque nibh, vitae cursus magna. Quisque et iaculis urna. Fusce ut quam neque. Mauris in lectus in erat ultrices dictum. Pellentesque eu venenatis ipsum. Vivamus laoreet nisl sit amet risus viverra, eget dictum justo semper. Donec et pellentesque ante. Fusce ornare sapien lorem, in auctor lorem blandit eget. Nulla facilisi. Nulla nisl erat, porttitor in placerat iaculis, suscipit imperdiet quam. Donec ut turpis sit amet ante aliquam fringilla id non ante. Etiam accumsan justo libero, sed tincidunt eros efficitur vel.
Donec tincidunt, justo at malesuada tincidunt, est orci convallis turpis, sit amet mattis enim erat ut eros. Aliquam at bibendum ligula. Ut at turpis ligula. In sagittis auctor molestie. Aenean nec tempus massa. Duis vitae tincidunt nisl. Nam ultrices mauris quis dui ullamcorper lacinia sit amet id ipsum. Nunc aliquam lacus sed felis scelerisque, ornare ornare ligula rutrum. Aliquam quis risus eu neque suscipit pharetra eu ut dolor. Praesent sagittis tortor eu varius faucibus. Pellentesque blandit dictum velit, vel vulputate nisl volutpat a. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam in malesuada odio. Donec dictum, enim eget placerat maximus, nisi justo consequat est, id venenatis velit tortor a nibh.
Duis sed turpis a justo sagittis pharetra eu in metus. Vivamus semper urna ultrices magna molestie, sed fermentum eros mollis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vestibulum mollis at dolor sed luctus. Nunc at dui tincidunt, luctus turpis eget, laoreet nisi. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Proin at convallis sapien. Maecenas lacinia lacus quam, at condimentum turpis consequat a. Phasellus sit amet volutpat orci. Quisque accumsan ligula vulputate enim dictum, et pretium sapien gravida. Donec nec erat sodales, aliquam arcu vel, tempor enim. Sed molestie massa dolor, nec tristique est dignissim eu. Duis a ornare lectus, vitae rutrum tellus. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed faucibus tellus ante, iaculis gravida nibh faucibus nec. Duis quis tellus quis velit fringilla feugiat vitae ut sapien.
Quisque quam tellus, suscipit non mattis eget, tincidunt vitae leo. Cras aliquam at mi ac ullamcorper. Aliquam nulla ex, ultrices eget commodo a, convallis vitae massa. Nunc eget odio vulputate sapien viverra laoreet nec at lorem. Donec sodales lorem eget cursus luctus. Nam dignissim, lorem quis venenatis sollicitudin, nunc enim egestas orci, eget pharetra tellus dui id augue. Etiam vel est ac augue mattis posuere vitae eget turpis. Quisque pulvinar accumsan nisi, ac varius est efficitur ultricies. Ut eget felis elit. Proin convallis sem risus, in tempor urna faucibus eu. Maecenas rutrum, elit vitae posuere blandit, orci velit sodales lacus, et tempor erat ipsum vitae lacus. Pellentesque vitae sapien nec metus gravida sagittis dapibus ac lorem. Vestibulum lacinia turpis vel sapien ultrices, tempus hendrerit quam molestie. Sed nec libero mi. Phasellus pretium elit in ullamcorper ultricies. Pellentesque fermentum ornare aliquet.
Sed auctor auctor lorem vel vulputate. Quisque varius mauris elit, feugiat porta sem ullamcorper et. Vivamus velit dui, sodales at lacus vitae, pellentesque finibus tellus. Cras tellus lorem, porttitor et vulputate in, finibus nec augue. Praesent tempus, risus in cursus lobortis, purus ligula pellentesque quam, quis elementum dolor odio non ex. Curabitur consequat mattis sapien in facilisis. Vestibulum tristique diam vel finibus efficitur. In tincidunt tempor tortor, eget laoreet nulla sagittis sit amet. Vestibulum mollis vulputate justo sit amet tempus. Cras condimentum massa sed nisl faucibus, at blandit metus vestibulum. Etiam eleifend mattis pharetra.
Phasellus eget eros sem. Curabitur orci ante, imperdiet in elementum quis, gravida vel sem. Sed venenatis gravida velit, ut ullamcorper ligula placerat eget. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis non egestas lacus. Proin scelerisque enim sed libero interdum, id scelerisque neque consectetur. Integer ut pulvinar metus. Sed sit amet nunc eros. Aenean at aliquam tellus. In quis fermentum odio, sit amet accumsan enim. Integer semper libero ut vestibulum rhoncus. Donec quis dolor ipsum.
Quisque eleifend ligula a neque varius, eget aliquam velit consectetur. Nam posuere molestie neque maximus tristique. Quisque a blandit libero. Aliquam nec ex sed est porttitor posuere vel id dui. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In at posuere magna. Maecenas ut est non purus efficitur dapibus. Nullam porttitor cursus porta.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 3, 2022)

"Did someone say boiled burgers and Mayo Fries ?"


----------



## Retink (Aug 3, 2022)

"Wow! Christorian X with the 5 dollar super chat! LET'S GO!" - Some retarded coke head OBS slave.


----------



## What the shit (Aug 3, 2022)

Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 3, 2022)

Congratulations Kengle X! You've worked really hard for this great milestone on your path to efame.  It's not easy to develop such a crippling addiction to Twitter in such a short amount of time but god damn it you did it!  

I expect even greater feats from you in the future.  Maybe you'll dox yourself on a stream or something.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

b0o0pinsn0o0tz said:


> If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


I added an archive of his twitter to the OP so that won't do any good



What the shit said:


> Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


Didn't even know that, but HOME RUN lol


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Most of this is from another site. I am too lazy to compile original shit, but it had to happen at some point. I added a little commentary from what I know that isn't on the original so maybe that helps a bit. Forgive my formatting, I don't ever post threads anywhere.

All of this section are excerpts from his Onion Farms with my commentary spliced in.

@Christorian X is a Lolcow. Call him "Kengle X" Ethan Ralph's current biggest, most autistic alog. Devising plans as evil as sending Ralph baby chicks so he'd let them die so he can call the police about it and finally land the Ralphamale in jail!





Archive: https://archive.ph/Y12Z0

Kengle X (as we like to call him) is a degenerate paypig who has given money to Cog, Mister Metokur, and even confirmed pedophiles like Flamenco. In fact, Kengle X is one of Flamenco's jannies. Not good look... He seemed to stop posting on Kiwi Farms after Flamenco was eemed a pedophile by its admin Josh. He hasn't posted in over a month but still very active on his Twitter where he talks about Ralph all day.
https://twitter.com/Christorian_X/with_replies




This is him IRL and yet he calls Ralph Gunt LOL


His big gay love letter he put on /pol/ and kiwifarms. Everyone on /pol/ shit on him and clowned on him being a namefag lol




"Opportunists are going to run with this" LOL




Modern Medusa is a thot from North Carolina that larps as a Men's Rights Activist and apparently sells her ass for cash to simps so it's entirely possible that Christorian X has fucked her, or wants to. Her boyfriend is an absolute cuck btw.

She literally does only fans style content all day and tries to act all trad and based on her cringe streams that nobody watches. I'd put my money on Christorian spending a ton on her streams and "artwork" which is basically just porn and GIFs that she uses when she begs about being broke and about to be homeless. He likes em classy lol



Spoiler: gay






Note: not him


TLDR; If you bully me for my autistic love letters I'mma come to your house and cry in the driveway.



I aint reading all that shit LOL

There's more but I don't feel like importing the rest. If you want the rest just go to https://archive.ph/uasGo. All I did was take out the good parts and add a little context where I saw fit. Enjoy the fireworks when he sees he has his own thread now lol

Bonus shit for lulz:

Twitter Archives:
Last month - https://archive.ph/uOf3I
Today (8/4/22) - https://archive.ph/AUts1


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 3, 2022)

Autism is a hell of a drug. 
I swear, Ralph's alogs give DSP's a run for their money.


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 3, 2022)

That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## felted (Aug 3, 2022)

Not only does he paypig for Flamenco, he also sweeps his chats for free.

@Christorian X If you're gonna pick the broom up for sick freaks like Flamenco, at least ask for a meager wage. Even Gator got ~$200 a month wielding the broom for Ralph.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Aug 3, 2022)

Was wondering when this was gonna happen. The more people here (and elsewhere) act like war reporters with boots on the ground the more insufferable they are.

The covering for Flam is a horrible look and pretty damning.  Wonder what he'll have to say about that, if anything at all?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 3, 2022)

I have some screenshots I've taken, will have to compile.   He's had tons of laughable moments, in chat and elsewhere.     I saw this thread coming, but this is even sooner than I expected lmao.    Total grifting, orbiting faggot.     Are you happy now @Christorian X?    All you had to do was stay in your lane.   And not help accused pedophiles wipe their hard drives clean.  

Who's betting he'll never, ever respond to this thread?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Steely Dan said:


> That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 3, 2022)

This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


Or most novels. I wouldn't be shocked if it turns out @Christorian X has written some kind of romantic fiction about relationships he wished he had LOL


----------



## Love Machine (Aug 3, 2022)

Its really funny that this guy was so obsessed with not giving ralph a w that he would help that little creep pedmenco, thus giving Ralph a massive W. 
Ive said it once Ill say it again, the retard ralpha aylawgs need to take a chill pill.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 3, 2022)

Wait wait, the admins haven't responded to the thread request yet, I am going to broooooom...

Nah

Edit: I'll take the L and sneed


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 3, 2022)

If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


----------



## Watamelon (Aug 3, 2022)

He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.

: The Metokur Fembot forum account was a sock, not him.


----------



## Gamercat (Aug 3, 2022)

Watamelon said:


> He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.


that explains a lot.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.





Spoiler: VERY important post



Lorem Ipsum​"Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit..."​"There is no one who loves pain itself, who seeks after it and wants to have it, simply because it is pain..."​



Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed in maximus ex. Quisque pretium justo eget imperdiet mattis. Nullam non aliquam lacus. Praesent nec tempor felis. Fusce a est nisl. Sed ac quam sed arcu posuere pellentesque eget eu enim. Sed dictum interdum vehicula. Sed auctor dictum nunc, et ultricies metus finibus ac. Mauris et scelerisque sem. Phasellus non odio mattis, scelerisque ipsum vel, varius justo. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Suspendisse molestie rutrum enim. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin sed lectus ultricies, fermentum elit sed, pharetra libero.
Phasellus sodales mi ac pretium vehicula. Sed aliquet, dui non blandit tempor, odio arcu egestas sapien, sed porttitor dui dui et purus. Donec lobortis nisl semper consectetur auctor. Curabitur finibus diam augue, vitae blandit orci interdum et. Nullam posuere enim scelerisque mi malesuada, iaculis facilisis tortor dictum. Vestibulum non placerat nisi. Sed consequat dui lacus.
Nullam consequat est ex, et pretium eros pellentesque id. Fusce hendrerit auctor dolor, id vehicula mauris hendrerit ut. Duis suscipit tortor et urna efficitur, at congue leo dapibus. Etiam ac efficitur nibh. Fusce accumsan massa eros, id ultricies mauris fringilla id. Etiam leo augue, iaculis at nibh at, egestas malesuada felis. Praesent in dolor et est malesuada congue ac quis ante.
Pellentesque consectetur, dui malesuada porta bibendum, nunc est rutrum nisi, in consequat ex purus sed nibh. Phasellus vestibulum, risus vel condimentum auctor, nunc turpis finibus nibh, ac aliquet urna sapien quis lorem. Mauris ultrices feugiat mauris, eget dictum ipsum pharetra vel. Etiam eu blandit nisi. Donec nec imperdiet nulla, id consectetur risus. Maecenas auctor, ligula ut ultricies egestas, massa nisl ultricies augue, vitae porttitor nisl lectus vitae ligula. Nulla fermentum, lorem at tempus vestibulum, sapien ipsum ullamcorper diam, at molestie leo metus sed mauris. Integer quis enim ac quam egestas maximus non non massa. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam commodo ex sed tellus volutpat lacinia. Nulla pulvinar, mi in tempor tristique, massa arcu vulputate est, a venenatis diam metus quis odio. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc id iaculis dui. Pellentesque vel libero ligula. Curabitur sit amet dapibus massa.
Proin varius convallis nunc eget posuere. Etiam pharetra dapibus nisl quis tincidunt. Fusce vel lobortis tortor. Vestibulum egestas faucibus justo, hendrerit rutrum nisi malesuada vitae. Sed malesuada lacus at interdum ultrices. Suspendisse aliquet augue eget quam mollis rutrum. In viverra nibh tellus. Nunc interdum, tortor id dictum ultricies, nisl quam molestie dui, at rutrum enim nulla scelerisque est. Praesent iaculis ipsum vel mollis tempus.
Vivamus molestie ligula quis tristique accumsan. Mauris massa est, vulputate sed commodo ut, pretium eu tortor. Sed ac libero felis. Vivamus dapibus tellus ac purus pellentesque lacinia. Etiam pulvinar placerat nisl, nec viverra nulla fringilla non. Quisque at quam facilisis, eleifend libero sit amet, tempus leo. Cras pretium imperdiet felis. Curabitur ullamcorper ex purus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus venenatis, nisl vitae pulvinar mattis, nunc nisl sollicitudin turpis, at lobortis risus dui ut velit. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.
Integer luctus et nisl ac eleifend. Sed nec orci ex. Duis laoreet magna at erat euismod, non ullamcorper turpis egestas. Aenean id ante sit amet felis vestibulum vehicula suscipit nec nulla. Quisque tempor aliquam arcu, vitae egestas elit feugiat in. Nullam molestie pretium nisl, eu dapibus sem commodo sed. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Etiam rhoncus pellentesque consectetur. Nunc porta maximus mauris, eget elementum libero fringilla nec. Proin iaculis ex sit amet nunc efficitur blandit.
Donec mollis lorem nibh, eget sollicitudin felis interdum in. Nam risus mauris, consectetur vitae viverra vitae, elementum quis lacus. Duis vulputate odio est, eget accumsan neque mattis eu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Suspendisse id tortor in velit maximus vulputate eu vel ante. Nunc sapien lacus, elementum eu euismod vel, ullamcorper eget ipsum. Nulla ut ornare ex, luctus placerat magna. Suspendisse imperdiet luctus nisl eu lobortis.
Donec eu nisi ac dui aliquet malesuada a in lorem. Vivamus et scelerisque nibh, vitae cursus magna. Quisque et iaculis urna. Fusce ut quam neque. Mauris in lectus in erat ultrices dictum. Pellentesque eu venenatis ipsum. Vivamus laoreet nisl sit amet risus viverra, eget dictum justo semper. Donec et pellentesque ante. Fusce ornare sapien lorem, in auctor lorem blandit eget. Nulla facilisi. Nulla nisl erat, porttitor in placerat iaculis, suscipit imperdiet quam. Donec ut turpis sit amet ante aliquam fringilla id non ante. Etiam accumsan justo libero, sed tincidunt eros efficitur vel.
Donec tincidunt, justo at malesuada tincidunt, est orci convallis turpis, sit amet mattis enim erat ut eros. Aliquam at bibendum ligula. Ut at turpis ligula. In sagittis auctor molestie. Aenean nec tempus massa. Duis vitae tincidunt nisl. Nam ultrices mauris quis dui ullamcorper lacinia sit amet id ipsum. Nunc aliquam lacus sed felis scelerisque, ornare ornare ligula rutrum. Aliquam quis risus eu neque suscipit pharetra eu ut dolor. Praesent sagittis tortor eu varius faucibus. Pellentesque blandit dictum velit, vel vulputate nisl volutpat a. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam in malesuada odio. Donec dictum, enim eget placerat maximus, nisi justo consequat est, id venenatis velit tortor a nibh.
Duis sed turpis a justo sagittis pharetra eu in metus. Vivamus semper urna ultrices magna molestie, sed fermentum eros mollis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vestibulum mollis at dolor sed luctus. Nunc at dui tincidunt, luctus turpis eget, laoreet nisi. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Proin at convallis sapien. Maecenas lacinia lacus quam, at condimentum turpis consequat a. Phasellus sit amet volutpat orci. Quisque accumsan ligula vulputate enim dictum, et pretium sapien gravida. Donec nec erat sodales, aliquam arcu vel, tempor enim. Sed molestie massa dolor, nec tristique est dignissim eu. Duis a ornare lectus, vitae rutrum tellus. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed faucibus tellus ante, iaculis gravida nibh faucibus nec. Duis quis tellus quis velit fringilla feugiat vitae ut sapien.
Quisque quam tellus, suscipit non mattis eget, tincidunt vitae leo. Cras aliquam at mi ac ullamcorper. Aliquam nulla ex, ultrices eget commodo a, convallis vitae massa. Nunc eget odio vulputate sapien viverra laoreet nec at lorem. Donec sodales lorem eget cursus luctus. Nam dignissim, lorem quis venenatis sollicitudin, nunc enim egestas orci, eget pharetra tellus dui id augue. Etiam vel est ac augue mattis posuere vitae eget turpis. Quisque pulvinar accumsan nisi, ac varius est efficitur ultricies. Ut eget felis elit. Proin convallis sem risus, in tempor urna faucibus eu. Maecenas rutrum, elit vitae posuere blandit, orci velit sodales lacus, et tempor erat ipsum vitae lacus. Pellentesque vitae sapien nec metus gravida sagittis dapibus ac lorem. Vestibulum lacinia turpis vel sapien ultrices, tempus hendrerit quam molestie. Sed nec libero mi. Phasellus pretium elit in ullamcorper ultricies. Pellentesque fermentum ornare aliquet.
Sed auctor auctor lorem vel vulputate. Quisque varius mauris elit, feugiat porta sem ullamcorper et. Vivamus velit dui, sodales at lacus vitae, pellentesque finibus tellus. Cras tellus lorem, porttitor et vulputate in, finibus nec augue. Praesent tempus, risus in cursus lobortis, purus ligula pellentesque quam, quis elementum dolor odio non ex. Curabitur consequat mattis sapien in facilisis. Vestibulum tristique diam vel finibus efficitur. In tincidunt tempor tortor, eget laoreet nulla sagittis sit amet. Vestibulum mollis vulputate justo sit amet tempus. Cras condimentum massa sed nisl faucibus, at blandit metus vestibulum. Etiam eleifend mattis pharetra.
Phasellus eget eros sem. Curabitur orci ante, imperdiet in elementum quis, gravida vel sem. Sed venenatis gravida velit, ut ullamcorper ligula placerat eget. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis non egestas lacus. Proin scelerisque enim sed libero interdum, id scelerisque neque consectetur. Integer ut pulvinar metus. Sed sit amet nunc eros. Aenean at aliquam tellus. In quis fermentum odio, sit amet accumsan enim. Integer semper libero ut vestibulum rhoncus. Donec quis dolor ipsum.
Quisque eleifend ligula a neque varius, eget aliquam velit consectetur. Nam posuere molestie neque maximus tristique. Quisque a blandit libero. Aliquam nec ex sed est porttitor posuere vel id dui. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In at posuere magna. Maecenas ut est non purus efficitur dapibus. Nullam porttitor cursus porta.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 3, 2022)

"Did someone say boiled burgers and Mayo Fries ?"


----------



## Retink (Aug 3, 2022)

"Wow! Christorian X with the 5 dollar super chat! LET'S GO!" - Some retarded coke head OBS slave.


----------



## What the shit (Aug 3, 2022)

Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 3, 2022)

Congratulations Kengle X! You've worked really hard for this great milestone on your path to efame.  It's not easy to develop such a crippling addiction to Twitter in such a short amount of time but god damn it you did it!  

I expect even greater feats from you in the future.  Maybe you'll dox yourself on a stream or something.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

b0o0pinsn0o0tz said:


> If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


I added an archive of his twitter to the OP so that won't do any good



What the shit said:


> Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


Didn't even know that, but HOME RUN lol


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Most of this is from another site. I am too lazy to compile original shit, but it had to happen at some point. I added a little commentary from what I know that isn't on the original so maybe that helps a bit. Forgive my formatting, I don't ever post threads anywhere.

All of this section are excerpts from his Onion Farms with my commentary spliced in.

@Christorian X is a Lolcow. Call him "Kengle X" Ethan Ralph's current biggest, most autistic alog. Devising plans as evil as sending Ralph baby chicks so he'd let them die so he can call the police about it and finally land the Ralphamale in jail!





Archive: https://archive.ph/Y12Z0

Kengle X (as we like to call him) is a degenerate paypig who has given money to Cog, Mister Metokur, and even confirmed pedophiles like Flamenco. In fact, Kengle X is one of Flamenco's jannies. Not good look... He seemed to stop posting on Kiwi Farms after Flamenco was eemed a pedophile by its admin Josh. He hasn't posted in over a month but still very active on his Twitter where he talks about Ralph all day.
https://twitter.com/Christorian_X/with_replies




This is him IRL and yet he calls Ralph Gunt LOL


His big gay love letter he put on /pol/ and kiwifarms. Everyone on /pol/ shit on him and clowned on him being a namefag lol




"Opportunists are going to run with this" LOL




Modern Medusa is a thot from North Carolina that larps as a Men's Rights Activist and apparently sells her ass for cash to simps so it's entirely possible that Christorian X has fucked her, or wants to. Her boyfriend is an absolute cuck btw.

She literally does only fans style content all day and tries to act all trad and based on her cringe streams that nobody watches. I'd put my money on Christorian spending a ton on her streams and "artwork" which is basically just porn and GIFs that she uses when she begs about being broke and about to be homeless. He likes em classy lol



Spoiler: gay






Note: not him


TLDR; If you bully me for my autistic love letters I'mma come to your house and cry in the driveway.



I aint reading all that shit LOL

There's more but I don't feel like importing the rest. If you want the rest just go to https://archive.ph/uasGo. All I did was take out the good parts and add a little context where I saw fit. Enjoy the fireworks when he sees he has his own thread now lol

Bonus shit for lulz:

Twitter Archives:
Last month - https://archive.ph/uOf3I
Today (8/4/22) - https://archive.ph/AUts1


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 3, 2022)

Autism is a hell of a drug. 
I swear, Ralph's alogs give DSP's a run for their money.


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 3, 2022)

That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## felted (Aug 3, 2022)

Not only does he paypig for Flamenco, he also sweeps his chats for free.

@Christorian X If you're gonna pick the broom up for sick freaks like Flamenco, at least ask for a meager wage. Even Gator got ~$200 a month wielding the broom for Ralph.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Aug 3, 2022)

Was wondering when this was gonna happen. The more people here (and elsewhere) act like war reporters with boots on the ground the more insufferable they are.

The covering for Flam is a horrible look and pretty damning.  Wonder what he'll have to say about that, if anything at all?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 3, 2022)

I have some screenshots I've taken, will have to compile.   He's had tons of laughable moments, in chat and elsewhere.     I saw this thread coming, but this is even sooner than I expected lmao.    Total grifting, orbiting faggot.     Are you happy now @Christorian X?    All you had to do was stay in your lane.   And not help accused pedophiles wipe their hard drives clean.  

Who's betting he'll never, ever respond to this thread?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Steely Dan said:


> That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 3, 2022)

This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


Or most novels. I wouldn't be shocked if it turns out @Christorian X has written some kind of romantic fiction about relationships he wished he had LOL


----------



## Love Machine (Aug 3, 2022)

Its really funny that this guy was so obsessed with not giving ralph a w that he would help that little creep pedmenco, thus giving Ralph a massive W. 
Ive said it once Ill say it again, the retard ralpha aylawgs need to take a chill pill.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 3, 2022)

Wait wait, the admins haven't responded to the thread request yet, I am going to broooooom...

Nah

Edit: I'll take the L and sneed


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 3, 2022)

If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


----------



## Watamelon (Aug 3, 2022)

He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.

: The Metokur Fembot forum account was a sock, not him.


----------



## Gamercat (Aug 3, 2022)

Watamelon said:


> He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.


that explains a lot.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.





Spoiler: VERY important post



Lorem Ipsum​"Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit..."​"There is no one who loves pain itself, who seeks after it and wants to have it, simply because it is pain..."​



Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed in maximus ex. Quisque pretium justo eget imperdiet mattis. Nullam non aliquam lacus. Praesent nec tempor felis. Fusce a est nisl. Sed ac quam sed arcu posuere pellentesque eget eu enim. Sed dictum interdum vehicula. Sed auctor dictum nunc, et ultricies metus finibus ac. Mauris et scelerisque sem. Phasellus non odio mattis, scelerisque ipsum vel, varius justo. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Suspendisse molestie rutrum enim. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin sed lectus ultricies, fermentum elit sed, pharetra libero.
Phasellus sodales mi ac pretium vehicula. Sed aliquet, dui non blandit tempor, odio arcu egestas sapien, sed porttitor dui dui et purus. Donec lobortis nisl semper consectetur auctor. Curabitur finibus diam augue, vitae blandit orci interdum et. Nullam posuere enim scelerisque mi malesuada, iaculis facilisis tortor dictum. Vestibulum non placerat nisi. Sed consequat dui lacus.
Nullam consequat est ex, et pretium eros pellentesque id. Fusce hendrerit auctor dolor, id vehicula mauris hendrerit ut. Duis suscipit tortor et urna efficitur, at congue leo dapibus. Etiam ac efficitur nibh. Fusce accumsan massa eros, id ultricies mauris fringilla id. Etiam leo augue, iaculis at nibh at, egestas malesuada felis. Praesent in dolor et est malesuada congue ac quis ante.
Pellentesque consectetur, dui malesuada porta bibendum, nunc est rutrum nisi, in consequat ex purus sed nibh. Phasellus vestibulum, risus vel condimentum auctor, nunc turpis finibus nibh, ac aliquet urna sapien quis lorem. Mauris ultrices feugiat mauris, eget dictum ipsum pharetra vel. Etiam eu blandit nisi. Donec nec imperdiet nulla, id consectetur risus. Maecenas auctor, ligula ut ultricies egestas, massa nisl ultricies augue, vitae porttitor nisl lectus vitae ligula. Nulla fermentum, lorem at tempus vestibulum, sapien ipsum ullamcorper diam, at molestie leo metus sed mauris. Integer quis enim ac quam egestas maximus non non massa. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam commodo ex sed tellus volutpat lacinia. Nulla pulvinar, mi in tempor tristique, massa arcu vulputate est, a venenatis diam metus quis odio. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc id iaculis dui. Pellentesque vel libero ligula. Curabitur sit amet dapibus massa.
Proin varius convallis nunc eget posuere. Etiam pharetra dapibus nisl quis tincidunt. Fusce vel lobortis tortor. Vestibulum egestas faucibus justo, hendrerit rutrum nisi malesuada vitae. Sed malesuada lacus at interdum ultrices. Suspendisse aliquet augue eget quam mollis rutrum. In viverra nibh tellus. Nunc interdum, tortor id dictum ultricies, nisl quam molestie dui, at rutrum enim nulla scelerisque est. Praesent iaculis ipsum vel mollis tempus.
Vivamus molestie ligula quis tristique accumsan. Mauris massa est, vulputate sed commodo ut, pretium eu tortor. Sed ac libero felis. Vivamus dapibus tellus ac purus pellentesque lacinia. Etiam pulvinar placerat nisl, nec viverra nulla fringilla non. Quisque at quam facilisis, eleifend libero sit amet, tempus leo. Cras pretium imperdiet felis. Curabitur ullamcorper ex purus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus venenatis, nisl vitae pulvinar mattis, nunc nisl sollicitudin turpis, at lobortis risus dui ut velit. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.
Integer luctus et nisl ac eleifend. Sed nec orci ex. Duis laoreet magna at erat euismod, non ullamcorper turpis egestas. Aenean id ante sit amet felis vestibulum vehicula suscipit nec nulla. Quisque tempor aliquam arcu, vitae egestas elit feugiat in. Nullam molestie pretium nisl, eu dapibus sem commodo sed. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Etiam rhoncus pellentesque consectetur. Nunc porta maximus mauris, eget elementum libero fringilla nec. Proin iaculis ex sit amet nunc efficitur blandit.
Donec mollis lorem nibh, eget sollicitudin felis interdum in. Nam risus mauris, consectetur vitae viverra vitae, elementum quis lacus. Duis vulputate odio est, eget accumsan neque mattis eu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Suspendisse id tortor in velit maximus vulputate eu vel ante. Nunc sapien lacus, elementum eu euismod vel, ullamcorper eget ipsum. Nulla ut ornare ex, luctus placerat magna. Suspendisse imperdiet luctus nisl eu lobortis.
Donec eu nisi ac dui aliquet malesuada a in lorem. Vivamus et scelerisque nibh, vitae cursus magna. Quisque et iaculis urna. Fusce ut quam neque. Mauris in lectus in erat ultrices dictum. Pellentesque eu venenatis ipsum. Vivamus laoreet nisl sit amet risus viverra, eget dictum justo semper. Donec et pellentesque ante. Fusce ornare sapien lorem, in auctor lorem blandit eget. Nulla facilisi. Nulla nisl erat, porttitor in placerat iaculis, suscipit imperdiet quam. Donec ut turpis sit amet ante aliquam fringilla id non ante. Etiam accumsan justo libero, sed tincidunt eros efficitur vel.
Donec tincidunt, justo at malesuada tincidunt, est orci convallis turpis, sit amet mattis enim erat ut eros. Aliquam at bibendum ligula. Ut at turpis ligula. In sagittis auctor molestie. Aenean nec tempus massa. Duis vitae tincidunt nisl. Nam ultrices mauris quis dui ullamcorper lacinia sit amet id ipsum. Nunc aliquam lacus sed felis scelerisque, ornare ornare ligula rutrum. Aliquam quis risus eu neque suscipit pharetra eu ut dolor. Praesent sagittis tortor eu varius faucibus. Pellentesque blandit dictum velit, vel vulputate nisl volutpat a. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam in malesuada odio. Donec dictum, enim eget placerat maximus, nisi justo consequat est, id venenatis velit tortor a nibh.
Duis sed turpis a justo sagittis pharetra eu in metus. Vivamus semper urna ultrices magna molestie, sed fermentum eros mollis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vestibulum mollis at dolor sed luctus. Nunc at dui tincidunt, luctus turpis eget, laoreet nisi. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Proin at convallis sapien. Maecenas lacinia lacus quam, at condimentum turpis consequat a. Phasellus sit amet volutpat orci. Quisque accumsan ligula vulputate enim dictum, et pretium sapien gravida. Donec nec erat sodales, aliquam arcu vel, tempor enim. Sed molestie massa dolor, nec tristique est dignissim eu. Duis a ornare lectus, vitae rutrum tellus. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed faucibus tellus ante, iaculis gravida nibh faucibus nec. Duis quis tellus quis velit fringilla feugiat vitae ut sapien.
Quisque quam tellus, suscipit non mattis eget, tincidunt vitae leo. Cras aliquam at mi ac ullamcorper. Aliquam nulla ex, ultrices eget commodo a, convallis vitae massa. Nunc eget odio vulputate sapien viverra laoreet nec at lorem. Donec sodales lorem eget cursus luctus. Nam dignissim, lorem quis venenatis sollicitudin, nunc enim egestas orci, eget pharetra tellus dui id augue. Etiam vel est ac augue mattis posuere vitae eget turpis. Quisque pulvinar accumsan nisi, ac varius est efficitur ultricies. Ut eget felis elit. Proin convallis sem risus, in tempor urna faucibus eu. Maecenas rutrum, elit vitae posuere blandit, orci velit sodales lacus, et tempor erat ipsum vitae lacus. Pellentesque vitae sapien nec metus gravida sagittis dapibus ac lorem. Vestibulum lacinia turpis vel sapien ultrices, tempus hendrerit quam molestie. Sed nec libero mi. Phasellus pretium elit in ullamcorper ultricies. Pellentesque fermentum ornare aliquet.
Sed auctor auctor lorem vel vulputate. Quisque varius mauris elit, feugiat porta sem ullamcorper et. Vivamus velit dui, sodales at lacus vitae, pellentesque finibus tellus. Cras tellus lorem, porttitor et vulputate in, finibus nec augue. Praesent tempus, risus in cursus lobortis, purus ligula pellentesque quam, quis elementum dolor odio non ex. Curabitur consequat mattis sapien in facilisis. Vestibulum tristique diam vel finibus efficitur. In tincidunt tempor tortor, eget laoreet nulla sagittis sit amet. Vestibulum mollis vulputate justo sit amet tempus. Cras condimentum massa sed nisl faucibus, at blandit metus vestibulum. Etiam eleifend mattis pharetra.
Phasellus eget eros sem. Curabitur orci ante, imperdiet in elementum quis, gravida vel sem. Sed venenatis gravida velit, ut ullamcorper ligula placerat eget. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis non egestas lacus. Proin scelerisque enim sed libero interdum, id scelerisque neque consectetur. Integer ut pulvinar metus. Sed sit amet nunc eros. Aenean at aliquam tellus. In quis fermentum odio, sit amet accumsan enim. Integer semper libero ut vestibulum rhoncus. Donec quis dolor ipsum.
Quisque eleifend ligula a neque varius, eget aliquam velit consectetur. Nam posuere molestie neque maximus tristique. Quisque a blandit libero. Aliquam nec ex sed est porttitor posuere vel id dui. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In at posuere magna. Maecenas ut est non purus efficitur dapibus. Nullam porttitor cursus porta.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 3, 2022)

"Did someone say boiled burgers and Mayo Fries ?"


----------



## Retink (Aug 3, 2022)

"Wow! Christorian X with the 5 dollar super chat! LET'S GO!" - Some retarded coke head OBS slave.


----------



## What the shit (Aug 3, 2022)

Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 3, 2022)

Congratulations Kengle X! You've worked really hard for this great milestone on your path to efame.  It's not easy to develop such a crippling addiction to Twitter in such a short amount of time but god damn it you did it!  

I expect even greater feats from you in the future.  Maybe you'll dox yourself on a stream or something.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

b0o0pinsn0o0tz said:


> If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


I added an archive of his twitter to the OP so that won't do any good



What the shit said:


> Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


Didn't even know that, but HOME RUN lol


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Most of this is from another site. I am too lazy to compile original shit, but it had to happen at some point. I added a little commentary from what I know that isn't on the original so maybe that helps a bit. Forgive my formatting, I don't ever post threads anywhere.

All of this section are excerpts from his Onion Farms with my commentary spliced in.

@Christorian X is a Lolcow. Call him "Kengle X" Ethan Ralph's current biggest, most autistic alog. Devising plans as evil as sending Ralph baby chicks so he'd let them die so he can call the police about it and finally land the Ralphamale in jail!





Archive: https://archive.ph/Y12Z0

Kengle X (as we like to call him) is a degenerate paypig who has given money to Cog, Mister Metokur, and even confirmed pedophiles like Flamenco. In fact, Kengle X is one of Flamenco's jannies. Not good look... He seemed to stop posting on Kiwi Farms after Flamenco was eemed a pedophile by its admin Josh. He hasn't posted in over a month but still very active on his Twitter where he talks about Ralph all day.
https://twitter.com/Christorian_X/with_replies




This is him IRL and yet he calls Ralph Gunt LOL


His big gay love letter he put on /pol/ and kiwifarms. Everyone on /pol/ shit on him and clowned on him being a namefag lol




"Opportunists are going to run with this" LOL




Modern Medusa is a thot from North Carolina that larps as a Men's Rights Activist and apparently sells her ass for cash to simps so it's entirely possible that Christorian X has fucked her, or wants to. Her boyfriend is an absolute cuck btw.

She literally does only fans style content all day and tries to act all trad and based on her cringe streams that nobody watches. I'd put my money on Christorian spending a ton on her streams and "artwork" which is basically just porn and GIFs that she uses when she begs about being broke and about to be homeless. He likes em classy lol



Spoiler: gay






Note: not him


TLDR; If you bully me for my autistic love letters I'mma come to your house and cry in the driveway.



I aint reading all that shit LOL

There's more but I don't feel like importing the rest. If you want the rest just go to https://archive.ph/uasGo. All I did was take out the good parts and add a little context where I saw fit. Enjoy the fireworks when he sees he has his own thread now lol

Bonus shit for lulz:

Twitter Archives:
Last month - https://archive.ph/uOf3I
Today (8/4/22) - https://archive.ph/AUts1


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 3, 2022)

Autism is a hell of a drug. 
I swear, Ralph's alogs give DSP's a run for their money.


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 3, 2022)

That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## felted (Aug 3, 2022)

Not only does he paypig for Flamenco, he also sweeps his chats for free.

@Christorian X If you're gonna pick the broom up for sick freaks like Flamenco, at least ask for a meager wage. Even Gator got ~$200 a month wielding the broom for Ralph.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Aug 3, 2022)

Was wondering when this was gonna happen. The more people here (and elsewhere) act like war reporters with boots on the ground the more insufferable they are.

The covering for Flam is a horrible look and pretty damning.  Wonder what he'll have to say about that, if anything at all?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Aug 3, 2022)

I have some screenshots I've taken, will have to compile.   He's had tons of laughable moments, in chat and elsewhere.     I saw this thread coming, but this is even sooner than I expected lmao.    Total grifting, orbiting faggot.     Are you happy now @Christorian X?    All you had to do was stay in your lane.   And not help accused pedophiles wipe their hard drives clean.  

Who's betting he'll never, ever respond to this thread?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Steely Dan said:


> That screenshot's not even the worst thing he's said in chat before - CX once said that he thinks Goocheese is attractive.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 3, 2022)

This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.


Or most novels. I wouldn't be shocked if it turns out @Christorian X has written some kind of romantic fiction about relationships he wished he had LOL


----------



## Love Machine (Aug 3, 2022)

Its really funny that this guy was so obsessed with not giving ralph a w that he would help that little creep pedmenco, thus giving Ralph a massive W. 
Ive said it once Ill say it again, the retard ralpha aylawgs need to take a chill pill.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 3, 2022)

Wait wait, the admins haven't responded to the thread request yet, I am going to broooooom...

Nah

Edit: I'll take the L and sneed


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 3, 2022)

If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


----------



## Watamelon (Aug 3, 2022)

He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.

: The Metokur Fembot forum account was a sock, not him.


----------



## Gamercat (Aug 3, 2022)

Watamelon said:


> He indeed does not smoke crack, he admitted to smoking meth on the Metokur Fembot forums.


that explains a lot.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Aug 3, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> This guy’s posts are part of the reason why I wish we had a TL;DR sticker to rate posts with.
> If I wanted to scroll through multiple paragraphs of rambling, inane bullshit I’d read Ralph’s blog.





Spoiler: VERY important post



Lorem Ipsum​"Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit..."​"There is no one who loves pain itself, who seeks after it and wants to have it, simply because it is pain..."​



Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed in maximus ex. Quisque pretium justo eget imperdiet mattis. Nullam non aliquam lacus. Praesent nec tempor felis. Fusce a est nisl. Sed ac quam sed arcu posuere pellentesque eget eu enim. Sed dictum interdum vehicula. Sed auctor dictum nunc, et ultricies metus finibus ac. Mauris et scelerisque sem. Phasellus non odio mattis, scelerisque ipsum vel, varius justo. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Suspendisse molestie rutrum enim. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin sed lectus ultricies, fermentum elit sed, pharetra libero.
Phasellus sodales mi ac pretium vehicula. Sed aliquet, dui non blandit tempor, odio arcu egestas sapien, sed porttitor dui dui et purus. Donec lobortis nisl semper consectetur auctor. Curabitur finibus diam augue, vitae blandit orci interdum et. Nullam posuere enim scelerisque mi malesuada, iaculis facilisis tortor dictum. Vestibulum non placerat nisi. Sed consequat dui lacus.
Nullam consequat est ex, et pretium eros pellentesque id. Fusce hendrerit auctor dolor, id vehicula mauris hendrerit ut. Duis suscipit tortor et urna efficitur, at congue leo dapibus. Etiam ac efficitur nibh. Fusce accumsan massa eros, id ultricies mauris fringilla id. Etiam leo augue, iaculis at nibh at, egestas malesuada felis. Praesent in dolor et est malesuada congue ac quis ante.
Pellentesque consectetur, dui malesuada porta bibendum, nunc est rutrum nisi, in consequat ex purus sed nibh. Phasellus vestibulum, risus vel condimentum auctor, nunc turpis finibus nibh, ac aliquet urna sapien quis lorem. Mauris ultrices feugiat mauris, eget dictum ipsum pharetra vel. Etiam eu blandit nisi. Donec nec imperdiet nulla, id consectetur risus. Maecenas auctor, ligula ut ultricies egestas, massa nisl ultricies augue, vitae porttitor nisl lectus vitae ligula. Nulla fermentum, lorem at tempus vestibulum, sapien ipsum ullamcorper diam, at molestie leo metus sed mauris. Integer quis enim ac quam egestas maximus non non massa. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam commodo ex sed tellus volutpat lacinia. Nulla pulvinar, mi in tempor tristique, massa arcu vulputate est, a venenatis diam metus quis odio. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc id iaculis dui. Pellentesque vel libero ligula. Curabitur sit amet dapibus massa.
Proin varius convallis nunc eget posuere. Etiam pharetra dapibus nisl quis tincidunt. Fusce vel lobortis tortor. Vestibulum egestas faucibus justo, hendrerit rutrum nisi malesuada vitae. Sed malesuada lacus at interdum ultrices. Suspendisse aliquet augue eget quam mollis rutrum. In viverra nibh tellus. Nunc interdum, tortor id dictum ultricies, nisl quam molestie dui, at rutrum enim nulla scelerisque est. Praesent iaculis ipsum vel mollis tempus.
Vivamus molestie ligula quis tristique accumsan. Mauris massa est, vulputate sed commodo ut, pretium eu tortor. Sed ac libero felis. Vivamus dapibus tellus ac purus pellentesque lacinia. Etiam pulvinar placerat nisl, nec viverra nulla fringilla non. Quisque at quam facilisis, eleifend libero sit amet, tempus leo. Cras pretium imperdiet felis. Curabitur ullamcorper ex purus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus venenatis, nisl vitae pulvinar mattis, nunc nisl sollicitudin turpis, at lobortis risus dui ut velit. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.
Integer luctus et nisl ac eleifend. Sed nec orci ex. Duis laoreet magna at erat euismod, non ullamcorper turpis egestas. Aenean id ante sit amet felis vestibulum vehicula suscipit nec nulla. Quisque tempor aliquam arcu, vitae egestas elit feugiat in. Nullam molestie pretium nisl, eu dapibus sem commodo sed. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Etiam rhoncus pellentesque consectetur. Nunc porta maximus mauris, eget elementum libero fringilla nec. Proin iaculis ex sit amet nunc efficitur blandit.
Donec mollis lorem nibh, eget sollicitudin felis interdum in. Nam risus mauris, consectetur vitae viverra vitae, elementum quis lacus. Duis vulputate odio est, eget accumsan neque mattis eu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Suspendisse id tortor in velit maximus vulputate eu vel ante. Nunc sapien lacus, elementum eu euismod vel, ullamcorper eget ipsum. Nulla ut ornare ex, luctus placerat magna. Suspendisse imperdiet luctus nisl eu lobortis.
Donec eu nisi ac dui aliquet malesuada a in lorem. Vivamus et scelerisque nibh, vitae cursus magna. Quisque et iaculis urna. Fusce ut quam neque. Mauris in lectus in erat ultrices dictum. Pellentesque eu venenatis ipsum. Vivamus laoreet nisl sit amet risus viverra, eget dictum justo semper. Donec et pellentesque ante. Fusce ornare sapien lorem, in auctor lorem blandit eget. Nulla facilisi. Nulla nisl erat, porttitor in placerat iaculis, suscipit imperdiet quam. Donec ut turpis sit amet ante aliquam fringilla id non ante. Etiam accumsan justo libero, sed tincidunt eros efficitur vel.
Donec tincidunt, justo at malesuada tincidunt, est orci convallis turpis, sit amet mattis enim erat ut eros. Aliquam at bibendum ligula. Ut at turpis ligula. In sagittis auctor molestie. Aenean nec tempus massa. Duis vitae tincidunt nisl. Nam ultrices mauris quis dui ullamcorper lacinia sit amet id ipsum. Nunc aliquam lacus sed felis scelerisque, ornare ornare ligula rutrum. Aliquam quis risus eu neque suscipit pharetra eu ut dolor. Praesent sagittis tortor eu varius faucibus. Pellentesque blandit dictum velit, vel vulputate nisl volutpat a. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam in malesuada odio. Donec dictum, enim eget placerat maximus, nisi justo consequat est, id venenatis velit tortor a nibh.
Duis sed turpis a justo sagittis pharetra eu in metus. Vivamus semper urna ultrices magna molestie, sed fermentum eros mollis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vestibulum mollis at dolor sed luctus. Nunc at dui tincidunt, luctus turpis eget, laoreet nisi. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Proin at convallis sapien. Maecenas lacinia lacus quam, at condimentum turpis consequat a. Phasellus sit amet volutpat orci. Quisque accumsan ligula vulputate enim dictum, et pretium sapien gravida. Donec nec erat sodales, aliquam arcu vel, tempor enim. Sed molestie massa dolor, nec tristique est dignissim eu. Duis a ornare lectus, vitae rutrum tellus. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed faucibus tellus ante, iaculis gravida nibh faucibus nec. Duis quis tellus quis velit fringilla feugiat vitae ut sapien.
Quisque quam tellus, suscipit non mattis eget, tincidunt vitae leo. Cras aliquam at mi ac ullamcorper. Aliquam nulla ex, ultrices eget commodo a, convallis vitae massa. Nunc eget odio vulputate sapien viverra laoreet nec at lorem. Donec sodales lorem eget cursus luctus. Nam dignissim, lorem quis venenatis sollicitudin, nunc enim egestas orci, eget pharetra tellus dui id augue. Etiam vel est ac augue mattis posuere vitae eget turpis. Quisque pulvinar accumsan nisi, ac varius est efficitur ultricies. Ut eget felis elit. Proin convallis sem risus, in tempor urna faucibus eu. Maecenas rutrum, elit vitae posuere blandit, orci velit sodales lacus, et tempor erat ipsum vitae lacus. Pellentesque vitae sapien nec metus gravida sagittis dapibus ac lorem. Vestibulum lacinia turpis vel sapien ultrices, tempus hendrerit quam molestie. Sed nec libero mi. Phasellus pretium elit in ullamcorper ultricies. Pellentesque fermentum ornare aliquet.
Sed auctor auctor lorem vel vulputate. Quisque varius mauris elit, feugiat porta sem ullamcorper et. Vivamus velit dui, sodales at lacus vitae, pellentesque finibus tellus. Cras tellus lorem, porttitor et vulputate in, finibus nec augue. Praesent tempus, risus in cursus lobortis, purus ligula pellentesque quam, quis elementum dolor odio non ex. Curabitur consequat mattis sapien in facilisis. Vestibulum tristique diam vel finibus efficitur. In tincidunt tempor tortor, eget laoreet nulla sagittis sit amet. Vestibulum mollis vulputate justo sit amet tempus. Cras condimentum massa sed nisl faucibus, at blandit metus vestibulum. Etiam eleifend mattis pharetra.
Phasellus eget eros sem. Curabitur orci ante, imperdiet in elementum quis, gravida vel sem. Sed venenatis gravida velit, ut ullamcorper ligula placerat eget. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis non egestas lacus. Proin scelerisque enim sed libero interdum, id scelerisque neque consectetur. Integer ut pulvinar metus. Sed sit amet nunc eros. Aenean at aliquam tellus. In quis fermentum odio, sit amet accumsan enim. Integer semper libero ut vestibulum rhoncus. Donec quis dolor ipsum.
Quisque eleifend ligula a neque varius, eget aliquam velit consectetur. Nam posuere molestie neque maximus tristique. Quisque a blandit libero. Aliquam nec ex sed est porttitor posuere vel id dui. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In at posuere magna. Maecenas ut est non purus efficitur dapibus. Nullam porttitor cursus porta.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 3, 2022)

"Did someone say boiled burgers and Mayo Fries ?"


----------



## Retink (Aug 3, 2022)

"Wow! Christorian X with the 5 dollar super chat! LET'S GO!" - Some retarded coke head OBS slave.


----------



## What the shit (Aug 3, 2022)

Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 3, 2022)

Congratulations Kengle X! You've worked really hard for this great milestone on your path to efame.  It's not easy to develop such a crippling addiction to Twitter in such a short amount of time but god damn it you did it!  

I expect even greater feats from you in the future.  Maybe you'll dox yourself on a stream or something.


----------



## MrBond (Aug 3, 2022)

b0o0pinsn0o0tz said:


> If he's gonna DFE here I have a feeling he'll start cleaning up his twitter. He's dirty af and panicking.


I added an archive of his twitter to the OP so that won't do any good



What the shit said:


> Get’s a thread on his one year anniversary of being a user here. Nice.


Didn't even know that, but HOME RUN lol


----------

